
How To Install The Zimbra Desktop Email Client On Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) - joschi
http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-zimbra-desktop-on-ubuntu8.04
======
gaius
I love that there are loads of error messages from the installer in the window
behind the wizard. That is a serious lack of professionalism from the
developers. In fact, that a HOWTO is needed to install an end-user application
_at all_ represents a radical disconnect in thinking.

